# Sailnet Moderation



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

As many of you know, Camaraderie has left the moderation post. There are now two moderators: Jeff_H and myself.

We are now in the somewhat awkward position that we cannot read and police everything in this site. I am not sure, even with Camaraderie spending almost all his time here, that we ever could.

We may bring on another moderator. That is still up for discussion. However, at the very minimum, I would like to ask for some help here. It will help me to help you (both new and old members). Here goes:

1) If you see a post that is spam, push the REPORT POST button. It is the little red triangle with the exclamation point in the middle (upper right hand corner on your box). That will send a message to me and Jeff to delete the post and poster.

2) If you come across a post that is getting inappropriate or heated, please drop me a PM. This is critical. As I cannot read everything that happens here, I need your help to point some of them out. Please copy the link and paste it in the PM. Without that, I cannot easily find the post. AGAIN, PLEASE COPY THE LINK AND PASTE IT IN A PM. If you feel you should explain it some or you have a "side" to the story, let me know.

3) A "troll" is a person that posts on a thread/forum with the sole intent of stirring up trouble. They have no interest in sailing or our site. They simply think it is fun to make people mad. Unfortunately, we get them - a lot of them. When we do, you have every right to respond. However, please do not break the rules of our site when doing so. Also, alert me and I will jump in and send them on their way. You can alert me via the triangle or via PM. I would prefer PM in this instance. Again, please put a link to the thread.

4) Avoid off-topic if you are sensitive. In off-topic, we discuss many things that are not sailing realted. We also get into many heated conversations. We overlook things in Off-Topic that we might not elsewhere on the board.

5) If someone bothers you, you can simply put them on your ignore list. This will prevent you from seeing anything they post. I prefer this to you getting in a heated exchange with other members. Once you get into a heated exchange, the moderators have to get involved. Please note: When you put someone on ignore, you CAN see what they wrote if they are quoted by someone not on your ignore.

6) Any problems, PM me and Jeff. If you are having problems, please PM me and/or Jeff. We will look into it. This includes members that are infuriating you or that you feel are being inappropriate. 

7) Act like adults. Enough said.

8) Be patient with us to delete SPAM. If someone wants to Spam at 3:00 am... I am not going to hop out of bed to run up here and delete it. Just try to avoid it until we can get around to it.

9) Mine and Jeff's word is final. Sorry guys, but it has to be. Just deal with it under the knowledge that we WILL make mistakes. We are simply going to make the best decision we can. You can PM me with your frustrations, but please do not paste them all over the open board!! All that will do is irritate me/Jeff. It is unecessary and will not win you any points. In fact, it might get you a vacation. 

Thanks for your help and understanding. We will do the best we can to make this work for everyone and keep it fun and informative.

- CD


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

If you do need another moderator I nominate sailingdog he posts in almost everythread and helps newcomers with the rules and is never starting trouble. He is not the kind of guy that goes off on a guy when he revives a post he just kindly suggests they look at his thread about getting the most outta sailnet. I have seen him guide many newcomers and help them get started on looking through this wonderful wealth of knowledge.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

First, exceptionally well stated, CD

Second, I also thing SD would make a fine moderator, if he has the time and inclination.

Third, I think ALL of the moderators do a fine job in an thankless position


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

What have you guys got against SD? 

Jim


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh, now that would be funny. On the one hand Dog's got plenty of time and knowledge to do the mod thang. On the other, he seems to have this thing about "stupid newbie questions". Oh well, I guess we can all change.

If he gets the gig - does this mean that everyone on his ignore list will be immediately banned? If so, Painkiller, we're screwed.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

good luck getting another moderator
I prefer a little back bone in the people/businesses I volunteer to support.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Chuckles, dude, you're just plain mad aren't you?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Not at all smacky, just a little disappointed in the positive power of free speech.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You got it CD. I nominate Giu for the third moderator post.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm happy to help as requested wherever possible.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

chucklesR said:


> good luck getting another moderator


Oh, I'm sure they'll find one eventually if they need one. If I thought about it I could probably name a nominee or two. But yeah: Not just anybody will do. Moderating a forum is kind of like tending bar, except w/o the alcohol 



chucklesR said:


> I prefer a little back bone in the people/businesses I volunteer to support.


Good flippin' luck with *that*! Nine-out-of-ten business' will cave nine-out-of-ten times (pulled those number out of my... _the_ air, btw) when confronted with the possibility of litigation if it looks like the cost of defending themselves will exceed the cost of the demand. In this case it was easy math: Cave and it cost $0, fail to give in and potentially spend at least tens of thousands of dollars just to get to a point where a judge _might_ declare the lawsuit frivolous and dismiss it. The math ain't hard on this one, Chuckles. Sorry, I don't like it, either, but they did what they had to do.

I appreciate Cam's position, but I can't fault Sailnet, either.

You want to blame somebody, blame the land-sharks that make their living off this kind of behaviour and the lawmakers _somebody_ keeps electing that keep them in business.

Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

teshannon said:


> You got it CD. I nominate Giu for the third moderator post.


I second that one. Giu may not last long but the hilarity factor would be worth it...


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

A few years ago I found out about a little known law in Kansas. If the state that sailnet would have been sued in has a similar law, it could have come in very handy. The law in Kansas says that if you are sued, and you 1) offer to settle out of court, 2) the plaintiff does not accept your offer, and 3) the court awards the plaintiff less than the amount of your offer, then the plaintiff is responsible for all attorney fees and court costs for BOTH parties. This law serves a few different purposes, but in this case would keep Navios from threatening to sue for something they surely can't win. It might be worth the admin looking into in case this comes up again.

In my case I was sued over a traffic accident exactly 2 years after the accident. In KS 2 years is the statute of limitations on non injury accidents, so we couldn't counter sue because it was too late to file by the time I got notice. Since the other party had such a weak case, my lawyer offered them $1. The plaintiff paid all costs.

edit: I posted to the wrong thread. should have been in the cam quit thread, but you get the point.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh, Bite Me, CD! Every time you go and ban somebody it always seems to be just before they were about to get a good thrashing at the hands of the membership. CapeCodPhyllis would never have existed, in all her 500lb bomb glory, under such moderation. Tell the truth, Dockie, you never re-read that solar thread but you still get a kick out of Phyllis and genius bulldogs, don'tcha?

I would respectfully submit, for no particular reason other than to be contentious, that AE28 hardly needed to be banned...the membership had pretty well summarily dismissed him already.

Otherwise, thanks for the refresher post on moderation. I've made my suggestions as to future cannon fodder to Cam and you can get that input from him should you desire. I suppose I should once again express appreciation for your efforts here. I can only hope that we can continue to enjoy your moderation in the future. I know that your time is limited and so, would advise against taking up any new activities, like sailing, that would make even further demands upon it. Have an outstanding day.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh now, Sway, dude, you're just mad cuz no one's nominated you for the mod post. Of course I agree that the whole banning thing is a little out of control right now. But still.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

sailaway21 said:


> Oh, Bite Me, CD! Every time you go and ban somebody it always seems to be just before they were about to get a good thrashing at the hands of the membership. CapeCodPhyllis would never have existed, in all her 500lb bomb glory, under such moderation. Tell the truth, Dockie, you never re-read that solar thread but you still get a kick out of Phyllis and genius bulldogs, don'tcha?
> 
> I would respectfully submit, for no particular reason other than to be contentious, that AE28 hardly needed to be banned...the membership had pretty well summarily dismissed him already.
> 
> Otherwise, thanks for the refresher post on moderation. I've made my suggestions as to future cannon fodder to Cam and you can get that input from him should you desire. I suppose I should once again express appreciation for your efforts here. I can only hope that we can continue to enjoy your moderation in the future. I know that your time is limited and so, would advise against taking up any new activities, like sailing, that would make even further demands upon it. Have an outstanding day.


Sway,

CD is a moderator?


----------



## Kick (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll do what you ask. Anything else you need, please let me know.

Regards


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

citation34 said:


> I second that one. Giu may not last long but the hilarity factor would be worth it...


It would be kind of fun, mix things up a bit..............
Why don't we also throw in Smack??     
We could rename the place BFSNet and set up a member fundraising campaign to buy a new Tartan for Ronnie to sail back from China.......


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

thanks everyone - we've received roughly 20 offers from members to become moderators. We are looking through them now and the vetting process (you know that process that John McCain did not do a very good job of) takes time. I am sure we'll be adding at least two new moderators to share the load.

thanks so much.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

administrator said:


> thanks everyone - we've received roughly 20 offers from members to become moderators.


Dear Administrator, I don't know how much experience you have at this, but, generally speaking, people that volunteer for moderating are usually not the people you want. Seriously. There are two reasons for this: 1. Unfortunately, as often as not volunteers are "cop wannabes"--wanting to do it for the fame, glory, perceived status, power-trip, what-have-you, and/or 2. They really have no idea what moderation entails.

It's also wise to consider the temperment of candidates with respect to your existing moderation team. Moderators that do not work well with one another can be a flippin' disaster for a forum.

You'd be far better-off, IMO, soliciting nominations from people whose opinions you think you can trust--who need not necessarily be moderator fodder, themselves.

FWIW.

Jim


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

SEMIJim said:


> Dear Administrator, I don't know how much experience you have at this, but, generally speaking, people that volunteer for moderating are usually not the people you want. Seriously. There are two reasons for this: 1. Unfortunately, as often as not volunteers are "cop wannabes"--wanting to do it for the fame, glory, perceived status, power-trip, what-have-you, and/or 2. They really have no idea what moderation entails.
> 
> It's also wise to consider the temperment of candidates with respect to your existing moderation team. Moderators that do not work well with one another can be a flippin' disaster for a forum.
> 
> ...


thanks

Your points are all valid and well made - we appreciate your comments.

To answer your question - as it stands right now I have about 9 years experience running online forums.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

administrator said:


> thanks - to answer your question - as it stands right now I have about 9 years experience running online forums.


You're welcome. To be clear: I wasn't questioning your experience. That was more a disclaimer--as in: "I don't know if you're aware of this, but..." . You never know. Saw a couple guys recently putting a cover on a boat, tying it to the jackstands. The Admiral warned them about the practice, only later realizing one of the two was a club flag officer. Other club members, when told of this faux pas, replied to the effect: "Not at all. Even experienced people don't know everything and/or make mistakes."

So, like I said: FWIW 

Jim


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

SEMIJim said:


> You're welcome. To be clear: I wasn't questioning your experience. That was more a disclaimer--as in: "I don't know if you're aware of this, but..." . You never know. Saw a couple guys recently putting a cover on a boat, tying it to the jackstands. The Admiral warned them about the practice, only later realizing one of the two was a club flag officer. Other club members, when told of this faux pas, replied to the effect: "Not at all. Even experienced people don't know everything and/or make mistakes."
> 
> So, like I said: FWIW
> 
> Jim


thanks Jim!


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

"Sailnet Moderation"

I say, everything in moderation.

Including moderation.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Anything you need, please let me know. I enjoy the forum and have learned (and continue to learn) by it.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Another thought, While I am NOT volunteering to moderate, a forum that is twice the size of this one, that I do moderate on, has one mod per forum. Makes like a lot easier for the mods. 

We also have our own mod forum to run questions by the other mods if we have an issue, that we want to make sure we are doing the right thing. 

My 02 while I have service where I am at!

marty


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Why dont they have a poll and the top nominees are voted on like o say a democracy ....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

mrwuffles said:


> Why dont they have a poll and the top nominees are voted on like o say a democracy ....


I think we've already seen that tends to result in the least qualified person winning.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

well thats here in america we do have an international member base but i do agree with you


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

SEMIJim said:


> Dear Administrator, I don't know how much experience you have at this, but, generally speaking, people that volunteer for moderating are usually not the people you want. Seriously. There are two reasons for this: 1. Unfortunately, as often as not volunteers are "cop wannabes"--wanting to do it for the fame, glory, perceived status, power-trip, what-have-you, and/or 2. They really have no idea what moderation entails.
> 
> It's also wise to consider the temperment of candidates with respect to your existing moderation team. Moderators that do not work well with one another can be a flippin' disaster for a forum.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I have to chime in here.

This is completely inaccurate. I've been either a "dial-up SysOp" or running email lists and forums since 1982.

While either Sysop or Administrator for sites (all of them very successful sites or BBSes too) I rarely if EVER had the "wannabe cops" - except for kids, 15-18 year olds.

I've always required an in-person, or telephone type interview, if they were someone I didn't know through other means. But, this is just inaccurate information.

On the second part, the "moderation entails" part, this is correct. Most people do NOT understand the amount of work, and most of the time (no offense meant here in this case) but even the Administrators don't always know, since they generally aren't the same people who read all the forums or messages, but administer systems.

I've done all those jobs and honestly, I wouldn't take the position if I were an expert sailor. (I've got my own mods and admins I deal with at other sites and one more is too much).

I wouldn't do it here for two reasons. 1) I'm a new sailor and not as informed yet, as some others and 2) I completely disagree with removing threads from sites - especially when the thread appears to contain factual data and information about a real, existing issue that should be addressed in some manner but has not been.

My opinions... throw em or ignore if you like... but *I* DO have the experience as a mod, admin, sysop etc now for over 20 years. There's a couple of things I'm an "expert" on and this area is one of them


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SEMIJim said:


> Dear Administrator, I don't know how much experience you have at this, but, generally speaking, people that volunteer for moderating are usually not the people you want. Seriously. There are two reasons for this: 1. Unfortunately, as often as not volunteers are "cop wannabes"--wanting to do it for the fame, glory, perceived status, power-trip, what-have-you, and/or 2. They really have no idea what moderation entails.
> 
> It's also wise to consider the temperment of candidates with respect to your existing moderation team. Moderators that do not work well with one another can be a flippin' disaster for a forum.
> 
> ...


VERY good point, Jim!!


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*Moderation Plus*

Like a bad boss, a tyrannical moderator can wreak havoc. Even more than a company that sells boats where keels drop off...Picking the correct moderator is difficult. So best wishes! I know that if SD wanted it I'd consider him well qualified. 
Here is one for you Admin. If someone on my post ignore list were a moderator...where would that leave me? Might half my picks come up empty


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

citation34 said:


> I second that one. Giu may not last long but the hilarity factor would be worth it...


What's Portuguese for "massive ban stick"?


----------



## Leither (Sep 30, 2008)

You moderator guys are doing a great job. I am very happy to help make things less difficult for you now that CD has gone.

Stuart


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Leither said:


> You moderator guys are doing a great job. I am very happy to help make things less difficult for you now that CD has gone.
> 
> Stuart


Sway... is that you?

- CD


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

administrator said:


> We are looking through them now and the vetting process (you know that process that John McCain did not do a very good job of) takes time.


Oh great, I suppose this means we get a community organizer for a Moderator then


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Leither said:


> You moderator guys are doing a great job. I am very happy to help make things less difficult for you now that CD has gone.
> 
> Stuart


Who is this CD everyone refers to?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can we vote for no mods?


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

i vote for the new programmer as a moderator.


----------



## Leither (Sep 30, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> Sway... is that you?
> 
> - CD


No, it ain't, but I did suffer a keyboard "senior moment" (otherwise known as a CRAFT moment - Can't Remember a Freekin' Thing) and wrote "CD" instead of "Cam".

Apologies

Stuart


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you sure it wasn't wishful thinking???  


Leither said:


> No, it ain't, but I did suffer a keyboard "senior moment" (otherwise known as a CRAFT moment - Can't Remember a Freekin' Thing) and wrote "CD" instead of "Cam".
> 
> Apologies
> 
> Stuart


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Are you sure it wasn't wishful thinking???


That's bad Dawg, Bad Dawgy.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Leither said:


> No, it ain't, but I did suffer a keyboard "senior moment" (otherwise known as a CRAFT moment - Can't Remember a Freekin' Thing) and wrote "CD" instead of "Cam".
> 
> Apologies
> 
> Stuart


What did he say, I can't remember


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey, I was just asking an honest question.. it might have been another case of psychotic lingerie... you know, a Freudian Slip. 


denby said:


> That's bad Dawg, Bad Dawgy.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Hey, I was just asking an honest question.. it might have been another case of psychotic lingerie... you know, a Freudian Slip.


:laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> psychotic lingerie...


Why did a image of Giu in his sailing chorts flash before my eyes


----------



## garymcg (Jun 19, 2006)

*Slashdot style moderation and meta-moderation*

This is going to be slightly off topic, but have you sailnet admins ever thought about adopting a Slashdot style moderation/meta-moderation scheme? Works well over there, and the slashcode is free for the taking.

For the people that don't read Slashdot, how it works is that from time to time users are given moderation points. You can moderate 5 posts up or down (up can be informative, funny, etc, down is troll, off-topic etc.) The maximum number of points a post can receive up or down is 5.

Other users meta-moderate; they decide if your moderation is fair. If it is to the majority of meta-mods, you continue to receive mod points on a regular basis. If your moderation is unreasonable, well no more mod points for you.

Also, users who continually get modded up for whatever reason (say for example Maine Sail with his well-done maintenance tips) get an increase in "Karma." Users with high karma ratings post at +1.

What makes all the moderation work is the fact that you can choose to ignore all posts below +2 or +1 or whatever filter you set (this is why high karma posters post at +1), it really provides for better use of your time. Also, the moderation system only takes any users involved a few minutes a week at most to moderate, and that's if your a fair mod and frequently receive mod points.

Anyway, I'm not suggesting you reinvent the wheel but there is a better way and it's already been beta tested by over a million users.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Leither said:


> You moderator guys are doing a great job. I am very happy to help make things less difficult for you now that CD has gone.
> 
> Stuart


Lincoln's Gettysburg address did not move the heart nearly so much as the above posted words. We all have our dreams and my Christmas has come early this year. (g)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

garymcg said:


> This is going to be slightly off topic, but have you sailnet admins ever thought about adopting a Slashdot style moderation/meta-moderation scheme? Works well over there, and the slashcode is free for the taking.
> 
> For the people that don't read Slashdot, how it works is that from time to time users are given moderation points. You can moderate 5 posts up or down (up can be informative, funny, etc, down is troll, off-topic etc.) The maximum number of points a post can receive up or down is 5.
> 
> ...


Heck, you'd probably need a computer or somethin' to do all that stuff, wouldn't ya?


----------



## Leither (Sep 30, 2008)

sailaway21 said:


> Lincoln's Gettysburg address did not move the heart nearly so much as the above posted words. We all have our dreams and my Christmas has come early this year. (g)


Steady, lad, steady - the shock of disappointment can be too much to bear (see my later post). I fear that I can do no more than to leave you to weep into your beer.....

We all have our XXXXs to bear!

Stuart


----------



## Leither (Sep 30, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Are you sure it wasn't wishful thinking???


Er - I guess that no comment would be the best strategy at this point???!!!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Leither,
While the crown rests uneasily upon your brow, know that you have unwittingly revived the plausibility of hope within the breasts of countless sailnetters. My sword is yours, my Lord.


(g)


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> the breasts of countless sailnetters.


Ummm.......what ???


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Ummm.......what ???


Yeah no kidding - that is why I don't frequent SA - they always want show me your what - sunken subs.. sigh...

We can self moderate for awhile - everyone just delete your posts when you wake up to go to your real non paying moderated jobs.. it'll be a ok..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Leither,
> While the crown rests uneasily upon your brow, know that you have unwittingly revived the plausibility of hope within the breasts of countless sailnetters. My sword is yours, my Lord.
> 
> (g)


LOL... swearing fealty already...



garymcg said:


> This is going to be slightly off topic, but have you sailnet admins ever thought about adopting a Slashdot style moderation/meta-moderation scheme? Works well over there, and the slashcode is free for the taking.
> 
> For the people that don't read Slashdot, how it works is that from time to time users are given moderation points. You can moderate 5 posts up or down (up can be informative, funny, etc, down is troll, off-topic etc.) The maximum number of points a post can receive up or down is 5.
> 
> ...


Gary-

I believe that would take some serious modification of the vbulletin forum software that Sailnet's forums is currently using. Slashdot is able to do it because they were designed to be self-moderating forum from the very beginning.


----------



## Leither (Sep 30, 2008)

sailaway21 said:


> Leither,
> While the crown rests uneasily upon your brow, know that you have unwittingly revived the plausibility of hope within the breasts of countless sailnetters. My sword is yours, my Lord.
> 
> (g)


Well, OK then but keep the pointy end facing you when you pass the damn thing to me, right? Apart from other perils, the uneasy crown keeps slipping down and obscuring my vision.

As to the countless breasts - I might swoon at the very thought, forsooth (or fivesooth, even).......

King Stuart the Terrible (jokes, puns etc)


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

garymcg said:


> This is going to be slightly off topic, but have you sailnet admins ever thought about adopting a Slashdot style moderation/meta-moderation scheme? Works well over there,


For God's sake NO! 

Sorry, but there are reasons the site is widely referred-to as "slashdolts," and it's "moderation" system is one of those reasons. The system tends to promote the least-unpopular, most vapid content over anything that is unpopular or controversial. Besides: Promoting popularity is not the purpose of moderation here on Sailnet--keeping content w/in the posting guidelines and membership within the site's acceptable behaviour guidelines is. Thus, a slashdolts-style popularity contest moderation system would be inappropriate.



garymcg said:


> and the slashcode is free for the taking.


Abandon vBulletin for slashcode? Try to integrate slashcode into vBulletin? Hmmm... Is slashcode still the unmitigated mess I used to hear it was when I still hung-out there, back when it really was a good geek site, before it went commercial?



garymcg said:


> ... there is a better way and it's already been beta tested by over a million users.


See .sig 

Jim


----------



## garymcg (Jun 19, 2006)

SEMIJim said:


> For God's sake NO!
> 
> Sorry, but there are reasons the site is widely referred-to as "slashdolts," and it's "moderation" system is one of those reasons. The system tends to promote the least-unpopular, most vapid content over anything that is unpopular or controversial. Besides: Promoting popularity is not the purpose of moderation here on Sailnet--keeping content w/in the posting guidelines and membership within the site's acceptable behaviour guidelines is. Thus, a slashdolts-style popularity contest moderation system would be inappropriate.
> 
> ...


The problem with only using moderation to keep content within posting guidelines is that you get very many really uninformative comments. When I was boat shopping, I put a few "if anyone owns boat x, or has sailed extensively on boat x, I would love to hear your opinion." Of course the response I would invariably get was "I just looked at one on yachtworld and it looks like an undercavassed tub" (or the Cutty Sark as the case may be), or whatever. If I could read at +1, I could just skip all of these sort of posts. It's not adding anything to the conversation. I think moderation should be more than keeping the users above a bare minimum of acceptable behavior; that's not moderation, just policing. YMMV.

From what I've seen at slashdot, and I too have been reading it for years, is that it's not the most poplular comments that get modded up, it's the most informative (and funniest of course).

By the way, your sig on here is my sig on Slashdot. I had it first


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

garymcg said:


> The problem with only using moderation to keep content within posting guidelines is that you get very many really uninformative comments.


Some of those "uninformative comments" can actually serve a useful purpose: They help to 'bump" a topic/thread back up to the top, where it is more likely to get noticed by someone that has good info.

There are those of us who will throw a "mercy" comment onto a stale thread, just to help out.


----------



## garymcg (Jun 19, 2006)

JohnRPollard said:


> Some of those "uninformative comments" can actually serve a useful purpose: They help to 'bump" a topic/thread back up to the top, where it is more likely to get noticed by someone that has good info.
> 
> There are those of us who will throw a "mercy" comment onto a stale thread, just to help out.


That's the problem. What kind of system is that? You have to load a thread up with crap for it to get noticed? There has to be a better way.

Also, why the heck is anyone allowed to respond to threads that have been dead for 4 years? It sure brings the thread back to life, what with all the "the original poster is probably deceased by now" and the multiple "don't revive dead threads!!" responses. Not to mention the "bump" back to the top that the resurrected thread receives! I mean come on, what sort of system is that? It's a ludicrous waste of everyone's time. Does anyone NOT think that the whole dead-thread routine is preposterous?

Look, I'm not trying to be a PITA, I realize nothing is going to change. And I enjoy Sailnet, I read it at least once a day and have received many helpful responses to various questions I've asked, and there is much to be learned here.

I'm just saying there is room for improvement.

I'll shut up now. At least about this issue


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

garymcg said:


> By the way, your sig on here is my sig on Slashdot. I had it first


Unless you've been on /. since the pre-Andover days, back when it really was "News for nerds. Stuff that matters": Probably not 

Jim


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

Valiente said:


> What's Portuguese for "massive ban stick"?


Eu beleive a tradução correta "do pau de proibição maciço" seria pau de proibição maciço :birthday Sorry I missed your birthday Giu but I got you the same thing I got you last year um grande wod de nada em absoluto


----------



## windship (May 4, 2002)

lbdavis said:


> "Sailnet Moderation"
> 
> I say, everything in moderation.
> 
> Including moderation.


Here! Here!


----------

